# I love...



## Phay1018 (Nov 4, 2006)

people who want to diss RAW feeding when they know nothing about it. I decided to pick on my Vegan co-worker(who is a vet) over facebook due to a comment she made about hating Thanksgiving due to killing turkey and that she is not thankful for anything this year. I said well, my dogs are VERY thankful for the 30 pound box of turkey necks they just got from the butcher shop among other meat! To which I get a response that my dogs are going to get E.Coli and I shouldn't come running to her when they need metronidazole. I told her that she should really educate herself before she makes such a statement and my dogs have been eating ths way for years and all are alive and well, and I haven't taken anyone to the vet for a health reason in years either! I also asked her why we have any wildlife at all since most are carnivores that eat each other so, wouldn't they all die from E.coli or be very ill animals?? I have nothing against her being a vegan, just the way she said she hated thanksgiving peroid due to that was annoying me. 

Anyway, I just found some humor in this.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

If this was FB I would clik the like button!!


----------



## Phay1018 (Nov 4, 2006)

LoL!!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

it's Thanksgiving. let's be thankfull as we should be
everyday.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I would make a similar comment as well if I was in the same situation.. hahaha... 

Then I would change my profile picture to this:










Trouble maker? Who me? Never!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Hey Elizabeth, spiral slice that big fat butt and send it here for our thanksgiving dinner! Little frozen piggy nose is grossing me out though. I eat meat and have no problem giving my dogs a bit of it raw, I just don't want to look it in the face.


----------



## Phay1018 (Nov 4, 2006)

Now there's an idea! Haha but I have to work with half the vegan friends I have on Facebook and wouldn't want to have to watch my back all day at work


----------

